# Orange Cove car show and hop off ∙



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

last year was good turn out. Lots of food and games for the kids we will be out there again this year.
Tru Gamers


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

nice


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## blackwidow (Nov 1, 2005)

:biggrin: hell yea u know we will be their for sure to tear shit up the prohopper way  ^ upndown v upndown ^upndown v !!!!!!


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

I  I


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## blackwidow (Nov 1, 2005)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Feb 4 2007, 12:03 PM~7171768
> *LOOKS LIKE WERE GOING TO HAVE A BATTLE BETWEEN CENTRAL VALLEY BAY AREA AND NORTH WEST ALL WE NEED IS DOWN SOUTH (LA) TO REPP OUT HERE MUCH LOVE TO MY FAMILIA OUT IN S.G.V AND ASUZA, LA PUENTE,DUARTE PEACE!
> *


so who is coming from the bay area?


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Feb 7 2007, 08:37 PM~7203033
> *17 MORE DAYS TILL VEGAS UCE 15TH YEAR ANIVRSERY       :cool
> *


NICE


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

I WILL LET OUR FRESNO CHAPTER KNOW. tHINK MAYBE I WILL HIT TO THAT ONE AS WELL


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Feb 8 2007, 01:45 AM~7206380
> *I WILL LET OUR FRESNO CHAPTER KNOW. tHINK MAYBE I WILL HIT TO THAT ONE AS WELL
> *



YES WE WILL TITO. WE WILL GO OUT THERE :biggrin: AND HAVE FUN WITH THE REST OF THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY!


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

:  :


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

STREETSTARS DVD WILL BE THERE, 14 HOUR DRIVE :biggrin: 








CANT WAIT TO GET OUT OF THIS SHITTY WEATHER :biggrin: 
HERES SOME CLIPS FROM THE LAST VIDEO

INTRO 

SHOW COVERAGE


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

A  A


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

i need rules in your double/and radical classes,,puro locos will try its best to be there from the pacific northwest,,,rep THE 503 AREA,(PORTLAND/HILLSBORO)OREGON :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Feb 8 2007, 06:08 PM~7213205
> *WERE WORKING ON THAT AS WE SPEAK DOGG AND ADDING STREET RADICALS CLASS TO THE VENUE FOR HOMIES THAT GOT A CLEAN ASS RADICAL  WE WILL POST THEM ASAP  uffin:
> *



damn cuz sounds like your gonna have our little town packed :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon+Feb 8 2007, 06:01 PM~7213117-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats the best part THE CRUZ....


*CAN SOMEONE PLEASE POST PICS OF LAST YEARS SHOW*


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 9 2007, 12:01 AM~7216056
> *that would be cool if you guys could make it, we should caravan down there together :biggrin:
> im ready for some CALIFORINA RIDIN' :biggrin:
> thats the best part THE CRUZ....
> ...


SUP BIG NICK,,SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD IDEA ABOUT THE CARAVAN,,WELL STAY IN TOUCH IF IT HAPPENS :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Feb 10 2007, 02:22 AM~7224168
> *ttt
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

u  u


----------



## blackwidow (Nov 1, 2005)

:biggrin: ToTheTop


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

bump


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Feb 12 2007, 02:12 AM~7237588
> *
> ONLY 12 MORE DAYS UCE 15TH ANN. IN VEGAS           HOLLA BACK @CHA BOY :biggrin:
> *



YES SIR WERE GOING TO BE THERE WE WILL GET WITH JASON AND KITA AND WILL BE COMING THERE FOR SURE HOPEFULLY DARRELL AND SOME OF THE OTHER BOYS COME WITH US THANKS FOR THE INVITE


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

hey cuz the pics of the old shows are not pics, there like negatives that are made for slide shows. i need to take them to get made into pics.


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Feb 12 2007, 12:44 PM~7240551
> *ALRIGHT CUZ HIT ME UP IF YOU GET A CHANCE
> *



im just waiting for my girls cuz to go back to work so she can do them for me. that way they dont get lost or messed up.


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

A  A


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Feb 12 2007, 10:54 PM~7245882
> *ALRIGHT THAT SOUNDS KOOL WERE GONNA HAVE A GOOD TIME TELL ANTHONY TO GIVE ME A CALL 647 6016
> *



yeah ill give him your number


----------



## blackwidow (Nov 1, 2005)

TO THE TOP HOMIE!!!!!!


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

bump to the top


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

looks like we are going to have a great turn out!


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

W  W


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Feb 15 2007, 09:21 AM~7267386
> *WE ARE ALL FAMILY
> *


DO YOU HAVE THE HOP RULES YET,,PLS LET US KNOW!!


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

EL C


----------



## thefamily (Feb 18, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## thefamily (Feb 18, 2007)

WHATS UP MY BROTHERS THIS UCE FAMILY MY COMPUTER TOOK A $#!^ SO I HAD TO USE A DIFFERENT EMAIL AND RE LOGIN SO IM UNDER THE FAMILY THIS DAMM THING WOULDNT LET ME USE MY OLD INFO HOLLA BACK @CHA BOY


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

UCE 15TH YEAR ANNERVERSERYTHE 24TH HOLLABACK @CHA BOY


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

WHERE MY DOGGS @ HOLL BACK @CHA BOY


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

BLACK MAGIC WILL BE IN THA HOUSE HOLLA


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggr








in: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## blackwidow (Nov 1, 2005)

:biggrin: wats sup homie i sent u the rules for the hop show dem to ron see what he thinks get back to me


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

ALRIGHT BIG HOMIE ILL DO THAT HE WANTS ME TO POST EVERYTHING UP HE WILL RESPOND AS WELL HE WANTS EVERYONES INPUT THEN WE WILL PUT IT ALL TOGETHER TELL NATE I SAID WHATS UP


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Feb 21 2007, 01:33 AM~7314526
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


      

WE ARE ALL FAMILY


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

SINGLE PUMP STREET UP TO TWELVE BATTERIES(ALL BATTERIES MUST BE CONNECTED!!)DOUBLE PUMP STREET UP TO FOURTEEN BATTERIES WHICH MUST ALL BE (CONNECTED)STREET RADICAL THESE ARE CARS THAT ARE DRIVEN OUT IN THA STREETS,CHROME AND PAINT INTERIOUR,BEAT ECT.ECT.AT LEAST A 35"LOCK UP OR HIGHER MILD EXTENDED UPPER AN LOWER TRAIL ARMS MUST NOT GET STUCK !!! RADICAL CLASS 40+++LOCK UP SUPPER EXTENDED SUSPENTION IF IT GETS STUCK ITS RADICAL.....NO DOUBLE SWITCHING ALLOWED PERIOD NO FLIPPING .. UNLESS ITS A DANCER .... WE NEED TO KEEP IT SAFE


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

MY INPUT 
SINGLE = 12 BATTS 35 IN LOCKUP
DOUBLE 14 BATTS 40 IN LOCKUP
STREET RADICAL MUST BE DRIVEABLE, NOT JUST ON OFF TRAILER, MAX 50 INCH LOCKUP, FULL FRONTEND INCLUDING BUMPERS, CANT GET STUCK. 
RADICAL ANYTHING GOES


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Feb 21 2007, 07:10 PM~7320645
> *MY INPUT
> SINGLE = 12 BATTS 35 IN LOCKUP
> DOUBLE 14 BATTS 40 IN LOCKUP
> ...


COOL HIMBONE RON WILL BE GIVING HIS SUGGESTIONS AS WELL VERY GOOD INPUT DOGG THATS WHAT WE NEED COME MAY FIFTH ITS ON hno: hno:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)




----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Feb 22 2007, 01:43 AM~7323946
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

15TH ANNERVERSERY FEB 24TH LAS VEGAS


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

ORANGE COVE MAY 5TH 07 KING OF CALI HOPP OFF


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@Feb 23 2007, 03:13 AM~7333405
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

what are the payouts for radical..


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 23 2007, 08:35 AM~7334402
> *what are the payouts for radical..
> *


$$$$$1000 GEORGIES  BIGGKILLA


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Cant wait for that show. :thumbsup: Good turn out last year.


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

CANT WAIT TO SEE YOU ALL FAM WERE ALL BROTHERS AND SISTERS AND I MEAN THAT! ITS NOT ABOUT WHOS GOT THE BEST CARS ITS ABOUT WHOS GOT FAMILY 10%CAR 90%PERSON THATS THE USO WAY BIGG UPS TO MY BROTHER KITA WHO HAS INSPIRED ME. WHO WILL BE IN ORANGE COVE MAY 5TH 
IVE GOT FAMILY AND THATS WHAT MATTEERS MY WIFE AND 4 KIDS AND 40+++ CHAPTERS OF BROTHERS AND SISTERS     AND ALL THE LOWRIDING COMMUNITY PEACE!


----------



## blackwidow (Nov 1, 2005)

ttt uce


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

bump


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

PERFORMING IN ORANGE COVE MAY 5TH
CINCO DE MAYO :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@Mar 1 2007, 04:22 PM~7384000
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 8 2007, 02:16 PM~7210429
> *STREETSTARS DVD WILL BE THERE, 14 HOUR DRIVE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ITS GOING TO BE ONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN uffin: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)




----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@Mar 6 2007, 07:26 PM~7422558
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Mar 6 2007, 08:34 PM~7423673
> * :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


DONT BE SAD BOWTIE RON FROM FROM BLACK MAGIC WILL POST UP TONIGHT 
AND RON IS BRINGING VOOOOOOODOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@Mar 6 2007, 10:02 PM~7424407
> *DONT BE SAD BOWTIE RON FROM FROM BLACK MAGIC WILL POST UP TONIGHT
> 
> *


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:    :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by birds59_@Feb 25 2007, 10:47 PM~7352147
> *Cant wait for that show. :thumbsup: Good turn out last year.
> *


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 8 2007, 02:16 PM~7210429
> *STREETSTARS DVD WILL BE THERE, 14 HOUR DRIVE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)




----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

:uh: I have one question where in the hell is orange cove I never heard of this place and I want to go too.sounds like its going to be a good turn out.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

rumor has it 35 miles east of fresno.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Mar 10 2007, 07:19 PM~7452020
> *rumor has it 35 miles east of fresno.
> *


SOUNDS RIGHT


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

cant wait for the show last year he had a really good turnout.


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by birds59_@Mar 12 2007, 10:31 PM~7466856
> *cant wait for the show last year he had a really good turnout.
> *


THAX FOR THE PROPS FAM :thumbsup:


----------



## blackwidow (Nov 1, 2005)

who won the hop last year??????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blackwidow_@Mar 15 2007, 12:10 AM~7481926
> *who won the hop last year??????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> *











:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 HMMMMMMMMM I WONDER  COULD IT BE NATE :worship: :worship:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

cant wait to see all my Cali catz!!!!


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

WUD UP HOMIE.. LOOKS LIKE ITS GONNA BE A GOOD SHOW


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## blackwidow (Nov 1, 2005)

ttt


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 17 2007, 09:12 AM~7496030
> *cant wait to see all my Cali catz!!!!
> *


CANT WAIT TO HAVE YOU ALL HERE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

ITS ON MAY 5TH HOLLA [email protected]


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

*I WILL BE THERE FILMING THIS EVENT !!!!!!!!*


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@Mar 26 2007, 02:30 AM~7551599
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)




----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Mar 26 2007, 03:18 AM~7551667
> *I WILL BE THERE FILMING THIS EVENT !!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1io-JQZGX4 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
BLACK WIDOW REPPN KING OF CALI MAY 5TH


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HiEa1nvcXBs :0 :0 :0 :0 
KING OF CALIMAY 5TH


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EDU-tYRGtyU


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=328610 :0 :0 :0

TRUUCHAS FILMING DATES


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@Mar 31 2007, 01:13 PM~7591095
> *
> 
> 
> ...





> *FREE TO THE PUBLIC*


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZH02cgL51I
WATCH THIS VID.


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@Mar 26 2007, 01:30 AM~7551599
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Mar 26 2007, 08:11 AM~7552494
> *nice  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by birds59_@Mar 12 2007, 10:31 PM~7466856
> *cant wait for the show last year he had a really good turnout.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Mar 26 2007, 03:18 AM~7551667
> *I WILL BE THERE FILMING THIS EVENT !!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@Apr 2 2007, 09:40 PM~7606634
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


Its gonna be a hell of a show


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@Apr 1 2007, 08:36 AM~7594768
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZH02cgL51I
> WATCH THIS VID.
> *


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 performing live in orange cove ca.may 5th holla back @chaboy


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@Apr 4 2007, 01:53 PM~7618394
> *
> 
> 
> ...











ALONG WITH M.C MAGIC :0 :0 :0


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

ALSO PERFORMING WILL BE PRIESTHOOD
MR.KARTOON


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@Apr 4 2007, 04:39 PM~7619506
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@Apr 4 2007, 04:39 PM~7619506
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

PERFORMING IN ORANGE COVE MAY 5TH


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

LOL HEARD B95 GIVE U A SHOT OUT TODAY TOO BAD THEY DIDNT SAY WHEN LOL :0 :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Apr 5 2007, 02:38 PM~7625662
> *LOL HEARD B95 GIVE U A SHOT OUT TODAY TOO BAD THEY DIDNT SAY WHEN LOL  :0  :biggrin:
> *


it will all be out of the bag soon :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@Apr 5 2007, 04:43 PM~7626034
> *it will all be out of the bag soon :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@Apr 5 2007, 03:43 PM~7626034
> *IT will all be out of the bag soon :biggrin:
> *


BIGG :0 :0 :0 FOR ORANGE COVE BIGG BIGG ARTIST TO BE ANNOUNCED SOON FULL CONCERT AND CAR SHOW FOR ALL TO See


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@Apr 9 2007, 10:56 PM~7655285
> *BIGG  :0  :0  :0 FOR ORANGE COVE BIGG BIGG ARTIST TO BE ANNOUNCED SOON FULL CONCERT AND CAR SHOW FOR ALL TO See
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

Cool to hear that Mayor Victor Lopez is doing it big in OC. Throwing it down for the cinco de mayo show.








Cool shout out OC gave on Sexy 106.3. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Apr 10 2007, 10:05 AM~7657843
> *Cool to hear that Mayor Victor Lopez is doing it big in OC.  Throwing it down for the cinco de mayo show.
> 
> 
> ...


hel yea hel yea :cheesy:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@Apr 10 2007, 04:18 PM~7660881
> *hel yea hel yea :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Apr 10 2007, 10:05 AM~7657843
> *Cool to hear that Mayor Victor Lopez is doing it big in OC.  Throwing it down for the cinco de mayo show.
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tAzCuCT47VQ









ORANGE COVE FREE CONCERT AND CARSHOW HOLLA


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@Apr 10 2007, 06:05 PM~7661597
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tAzCuCT47VQ
> 
> 
> ...


 GOTZ TO KEEP MY HUSTLE ON YOU KNOW


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@Apr 4 2007, 04:46 PM~7619580
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

STONE COLD KUSTOM'S
HOUSE OF KANDYS
ALONG WITH

ALSA PAINT DISTRIBUTORS

WILL BE IN THE HOUSE :biggrin: 


WELCOME TO THE KANDY SHOP . . . . . 



























:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

THE WORLDS MOST EXOTIC FINISHES, WE'LL HAVE RAFFLES FOR FREE PRODUCT!!!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

*$1OOO.OO EACH CLASS, UCEFAMILY1 IM SENDING THAT PAKAGE IN THE NEXT FEW DAYS AND IF YOU TALK TO KITA, TELL HIM IM SENDING HIS TOO, ONELOVE CARNALES.*


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Apr 12 2007, 04:02 PM~7677332
> *$1OOO.OO EACH CLASS, UCEFAMILY1 IM SENDING THAT PAKAGE IN THE NEXT FEW DAYS AND IF YOU TALK TO KITA, TELL HIM IM SENDING HIS TOO, ONELOVE CARNALES.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: :0 :0 daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaam each class ill be there brother alright ill let em know :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@Apr 12 2007, 05:07 PM~7677775
> *:0  :cheesy:  :0  :0 daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaam each class ill be there brother alright ill let em know :biggrin:
> *


brother shoot me a video tambien cool STREET STARS DOING IT B.I.G STYLE YA HEARD :cheesy:


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@Apr 4 2007, 04:46 PM~7619580
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

AFTER PARTY TOO !!!!! THANKS FOR THE INVITE UCE


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Apr 13 2007, 11:52 PM~7688092
> *AFTER PARTY TOO !!!!! THANKS FOR THE INVITE UCE
> *


ITS IN THE POCKET BROTHER ITS IN THE POCKET :0


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

maywether - de la hoya afterwards?


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Apr 14 2007, 11:29 PM~7693119
> *maywether - de la hoya afterwards?
> *


LOL YOU know I AINT MISSING THE FIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

_*ttt * _


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@Apr 16 2007, 08:36 AM~7701975
> *LOL YOU know I AINT MISSING THE FIGHT  :biggrin:
> *


don't for get to get extra beer for me... oh yea and for the rest of the Black Magic crew, but mainly for me :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Apr 20 2007, 01:08 AM~7733714
> *don't for get to get extra beer for me... oh yea and for the rest of the Black Magic crew, but mainly for me  :biggrin:
> *


YOU KNOW HOW CALI DO IT DOGG TILL THE SUN COMES UP :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

Damn da count down its gonna be a hell of a show So how much to enter


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 20 2007, 08:09 AM~7734781
> *
> 
> 
> ...


el raider try to make it homie


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

couple weeks left


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Apr 13 2008, 09:09 PM~10408906
> *couple weeks left
> *


yes sir its on :0


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

THIS IS LAST YEARS THREAD THE NEW ONE IS KING OF CALI DOS


----------

